# Anal glands



## lilaclynda

Hi 
Im just asking if anyone has problems with their cockapoos anal sacs ,ollie is 2 and has always had problems they just burst anywhere ,i have learnt to do them myself the groomer has done them and also we have taken him to the vets on ocassion . 3weeks ago they burst on my bed which made me upset ,no signs of scooting etc to warn me ,we went to the vet for advice and he spoke about us thinking about an op for Ollie or just to carry on as we are ,i didnt fancy the op however they have just gone again on my settee yuk ,again no warning no smell no scooting . I just do not know what to do ,its horrible .
Does anyone else have this problem or advice .i have given bran etc to .

Thankyou lynda


----------



## kendal

The opp might be worth a thaught ive never known as dogs anal glans to just relece anywhere. so their must be a problem and it cant be comfertable. 

iv known dogs to get then removed but normaly because of infections that keep comeing back. 
Your.going to have to weigh out the pros and cons of the op has the vet given you any info about the opp.


----------



## EvaClareEva

I've got this problem with lottie never had it before your right it is vile and the smell lingers my vet some dogs are more prone to it but I've got to take her again this week to have them done again x


----------



## kendal

If you just need to clear them its easier to do it in the bath becuase you can wash it way and the smell is less.


----------



## EvaClareEva

I don't think I could do it but yes it would be easier if I could x


----------



## Sam1

Our cocker spaniel was bad for this when I was growing up! Wouldn't bran make the poos looser? So not squeeze the glands on exiting! 
My dad use to sort it out, I have memories of him with handfuls of toilet roll ready for the job....gross, not sure I could do it! my husband has already said there's no way he is either! Houston we could have a problem!


----------



## Kirsty

Our last dog, a GSD, had his removed because of infection and a condition called anal furunculosis that GSDs are prone to. It's an easy operation but I the after care was not easy. If you decide for the op please make sure your vet fully explains what is being done and what to expect once you bring your dog home.

If you want to know more about what we did feel free to ask.

K xx


----------



## MillieDog

What are you feeding Ollie? They need to do firm poos to squeeze past the anal gland, soft poos just dont empty them.

Millie suffers, but I know when they need emptying as she shows all the signs. Are Ollie's just empty randomly. Millie's fill up about every 12 weeks.

Have you tried giving a raw bone. The bone really gives them a firm poo.


----------



## EvaClareEva

I've switched lottie to burns x


----------



## LisaVonH

its all down to diet - once you get that sorted you'll not look back, my reccomendation is this..... http://www.naturalinstinct.com/pages/Testimonials.html (and no im not on commision, altho i ought to be! lol) x


----------



## Julieanne

*Do it yourself!*

Little Eric, 6 months old, has been emitting a fishy smell, chasing his tail & trying to gnaw at his bottom area for weeks now. After chatting to a friend about it, I looked up 'anal gland expressing' on youtube & decided to be brave & give it a go myself. It was very easy & absolutely fine, just two little squirts of oily liquid into one square of paper towel, hardly any mess at all & it's saved me a £35 vet bill! Apparently spaniels & poodles are more prone to this problem due to breeding over the years. I'd advise anyone to give it a go following this short youtube clip. The smell was nothing as bad as people have been describing & was surprisingly quick & easy! Good luck. x
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vK8GRwI84U


----------



## Tinman

Wow your brave! ........ I just couldn't!


----------



## DB1

wow that video is very clear - rather gross, but shows it clearer than any others I have seen.


----------



## Marzi

Just a bit gross 
Fortunately I've never had a dog who suffered. I do think diet and exercise are important in helping to manage problems ...


----------



## Tinman

DB1 said:


> wow that video is very clear - rather gross, but shows it clearer than any others I have seen.


You can charge for "extras" in your grooming dawn!


----------

